

The War for Catch-22 - JacobAldridge
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2011/08/heller-201108?printable=true

======
JacobAldridge
Certainly one of my favourite novels. The author, Joseph Heller, was famously
asked if he was disappointed he'd never written a better book than this, his
first? He replied "No, because nobody else has either." [1]

[1] <http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/plain/A291133>

